# Flash69's 2013 Ford F-150 Platinum



## Flash69 (Jun 1, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I wanted to share my experiences with my current build. I have been out of car audio far too long so when I purchased my 2013 Ford F-150 Platinum I said I was going to build this system to jam!

This build may be a slow at times however I am trying to follow all the great work here and build the best system I can.

Thanks.


*Products*

*Sound Deadening:*
Second Skin Audio Damplifier Pro
Second Skin Audio OverKill
Second Skin Audio Luxury Liner Pro
RAAMAudio Ensolite Peel and Stick

*Head Unit:*
Factory MyFordTouch with nav and sync

*Signal Processors:*
Audio Control LC6i
Rockford Fostgate 3sixty.3

*Highs and Mids:*
Hertz 165XL 6.5" and tweeter pair in Active mode

*Subs:*
2 - Alpine 12" SWR-T12s

*Amps:*
JL Audio XD 600/6
Alpine MRX-M110


----------



## Flash69 (Jun 1, 2013)

I started by working on the rear doors using Second Skin Audio Damplifier Pro.


----------



## Flash69 (Jun 1, 2013)

Next I removed the rear seat and started on the back half of the truck. Worked on the rear wall first. Used Second Skin Audio Damplifier Pro and then used RAAMAudio Ensolite Peel and Stick.


----------



## Flash69 (Jun 1, 2013)

Next I sound deadened the floor with Second Skin Audio Damplifier Pro and OverKill. I also placed a layer of Luxury Liner Pro on top of the OverKill but don't have pictures of that.


----------



## Flash69 (Jun 1, 2013)

The following weekend I tackled the sound deadening for the front half of the truck. Used Second Skin Audio Damplifier Pro, OverKill and Luxury Liner Pro.


----------



## Flash69 (Jun 1, 2013)

Additional pics of


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

It's looking very very good there. Was this equipment that you had already, or was done via research to fit this truck's needs ?


----------



## b_totten (Apr 19, 2014)

Flash69,

Let us know how the carpet and trim fit on top of the multiple layers of sound deadening materials. Looking at the pics, the sticky-back material appears to fit tight against the body contours. The Luxury Liner with 1/4 thickness on top of the sticky appears like you may have close to 3/8 of an inch stack.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

With this done did you notice any improvement with noise


----------



## Flash69 (Jun 1, 2013)

Coppertone said:


> It's looking very very good there. Was this equipment that you had already, or was done via research to fit this truck's needs ?


Everything was purchased just for this truck on recommendations of folks here.



b_totten said:


> Let us know how the carpet and trim fit on top of the multiple layers of sound deadening materials. Looking at the pics, the sticky-back material appears to fit tight against the body contours. The Luxury Liner with 1/4 thickness on top of the sticky appears like you may have close to 3/8 of an inch stack.


Some parts of the carpet are tight however so far everything has gone back together. I need to order more Luxury Liner Pro because I didn't calculate enough when I originally ordered. The Luxury Liner Pro is thick and I would say easily 1/2 uncompressed. There are many brands of sound deadening that comes in different thicknesses, including the non pro line of Second Skin Audio.



optimaprime said:


> With this done did you notice any improvement with noise


There is a some improvement however I still have much more to deaden and then I have to figure out how to add think Luxury liner to the doors between the metal and the interior panel. Ford has done a LOT of sound deadening in the 2009+ trucks. I think the higher trim levels actually get more sound deadening but I have never researched it.


----------



## Flash69 (Jun 1, 2013)

I started running wire for speakers and signal.


----------



## Flash69 (Jun 1, 2013)

More wiring...


----------



## Flash69 (Jun 1, 2013)

Pictures of the Luxury Liner Pro on the drive and passenger floor board


----------



## Flash69 (Jun 1, 2013)

I built amp racks for each set of amps however I used MDF and it seems the MDF you get at Home Depot just is not the best quality. Here are pictures of the amp racks mounted in the truck using nut-serts.

I don't like the MDF so I started building a new amp rack out of 1/2" Birch plywood today. Much better so far. Pictures to come of the new amp rack. I am basically following the lead of several people on this forum and others with the design. I wish I could come up with something that stood out but I am drawing a blank.


----------



## fniess3 (Aug 19, 2013)

If you already haven't, be sure to test how the seat folds up with the amps back there. I did an install on a new F150 using new RF Punch amps and we had problems with contact in a couple places, but only when folding the seat bottom up.

Good luck with the rest of the build!


----------



## Flash69 (Jun 1, 2013)

fniess3 said:


> If you already haven't, be sure to test how the seat folds up with the amps back there. I did an install on a new F150 using new RF Punch amps and we had problems with contact in a couple places, but only when folding the seat bottom up.
> 
> Good luck with the rest of the build!


Thank you. I have been testing it each time I installed a component. As you know when the seat is folder up there is very little room. With the seat down there is plenty of room.

And Hook' EM!!!


----------



## b_totten (Apr 19, 2014)

fniess3 said:


> If you already haven't, be sure to test how the seat folds up with the amps back there. I did an install on a new F150 using new RF Punch amps and we had problems with contact in a couple places, but only when folding the seat bottom up.
> 
> Good luck with the rest of the build!


fniess3,

How thick are the Puch Amps? I am looking at the P600X4 and the P1000X1BD Mono. I plan on installing into the factory under seat storage in the 2012 Super Duty Crew Cab. I dont think I will have a clearance problem in this case.

Thanks!


----------



## b_totten (Apr 19, 2014)

Flash69,

How many square feet did you calculate for the F150 SuperCrew, including floors, doors and back behind seat. Want to get a ballpark feel for the Super Duty.


----------



## fniess3 (Aug 19, 2013)

Flash69 said:


> Thank you. I have been testing it each time I installed a component. As you know when the seat is folder up there is very little room. With the seat down there is plenty of room.
> 
> And Hook' EM!!!


Haha, I just realized that my avatar might seem like 'hook em horns" to someone from TX, especially since I live in San Antonio. They are actually just "Rock On" horns. Ah what the hell, HOOK 'EM HORNS!!!


----------



## b_totten (Apr 19, 2014)

Flash69,

How many square feet did you calculate for the F150 SuperCrew, including floors, doors and back behind seat. Want to get a ballpark feel for the Super Duty.


----------



## fniess3 (Aug 19, 2013)

b_totten said:


> fniess3,
> 
> How thick are the Puch Amps? I am looking at the P600X4 and the P1000X1BD Mono. I plan on installing into the factory under seat storage in the 2012 Super Duty Crew Cab. I dont think I will have a clearance problem in this case.
> 
> Thanks!



The amps are 2.38in thick. They will fit under the seat with no problems. Like Flash said, the seat backs so back when seat bottoms up. We ended up scratching his BRAND new amps. I think I was more pissed than he was, since I was the installer, and tested for that during mock up. I didn't factor in the thickness of the wall pad. Dumb mistake.


----------



## Flash69 (Jun 1, 2013)

fniess3 said:


> Haha, I just realized that my avatar might seem like 'hook em horns" to someone from TX, especially since I live in San Antonio. They are actually just "Rock On" horns. Ah what the hell, HOOK 'EM HORNS!!!


HA that is awesome! I just assumed because you live in SA. I used to live in SA too, I would have graduated from Judson had I not moved. Rock ON!



b_totten said:


> How many square feet did you calculate for the F150 SuperCrew, including floors, doors and back behind seat. Want to get a ballpark feel for the Super Duty.


b_totten - For the Luxury Liner Pro I only ordered 4 sheets (36 Square feet) when I should have ordered 8 sheets. I will place an order the next time they have a sale. 

As for Damplifier Pro I ordered 100 square feet but I will likely need another 20 to finish the passenger and driver doors. Max at SSA says a typical 4 door truck uses 100-120 square feet of Damplifier


----------



## b_totten (Apr 19, 2014)

fniess3 said:


> The amps are 2.38in thick. They will fit under the seat with no problems. Like Flash said, the seat backs so back when seat bottoms up. We ended up scratching his BRAND new amps. I think I was more pissed than he was, since I was the installer, and tested for that during mock up. I didn't factor in the thickness of the wall pad. Dumb mistake.


fniess3,

Thanks for the info, and I am sorry about the GOUGES in the new amp. Somehow a scratch can look like a GOUGE!! ...and I agree with you, as the professional installing the gear, I would have felt the same as you.

Great advice, test and mock. As the carpenter will tell you, measure twice, cut once....I have cut many times not adhering to that advice ;-)


----------



## b_totten (Apr 19, 2014)

Flash69 said:


> HA that is awesome! I just assumed because you live in SA. I used to live in SA too, I would have graduated from Judson had I not moved. Rock ON!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flash69,

Understood. that gives me a place to start. Better to have more onhand than needed. If a person must find a place to tuck more deadening into a truck, I am certain there will be opportunity!

Thanks!


----------



## fniess3 (Aug 19, 2013)

b_totten said:


> fniess3,
> 
> Thanks for the info, and I am sorry about the GOUGES in the new amp. Somehow a scratch can look like a GOUGE!! ...and I agree with you, as the professional installing the gear, I would have felt the same as you.
> 
> Great advice, test and mock. As the carpenter will tell you, measure twice, cut once....I have cut many times not adhering to that advice ;-)


Yes, I should have said gouges, cause thats what they are! 

Flash69, do you every make it down to SA? I would love to hear your setup, but I don't make it up to Austin much, and I have two kids, so they keep me anchored around here, haha. If you every do, PM me and we can possibly meet up. Ill do the same if I'm coming up that way.


----------



## Flash69 (Jun 1, 2013)

fniess3 said:


> Yes, I should have said gouges, cause thats what they are!
> 
> Flash69, do you every make it down to SA? I would love to hear your setup, but I don't make it up to Austin much, and I have two kids, so they keep me anchored around here, haha. If you every do, PM me and we can possibly meet up. Ill do the same if I'm coming up that way.


I do make it to SA regularly. My fav restaurant is there, Alamo Cafe. The problem is usually we bring the wife's car because we also have 2 kids. LOL


----------



## fniess3 (Aug 19, 2013)

Haha, well damn. Im here till mid June, then we move to TN. 

I think we are going up to Waco this weekend. We might be able to make a stop in Austin for lunch or something. Ill PM you later this week.


----------



## Flash69 (Jun 1, 2013)

fniess3 said:


> Haha, well damn. Im here till mid June, then we move to TN.
> 
> I think we are going up to Waco this weekend. We might be able to make a stop in Austin for lunch or something. Ill PM you later this week.


The system will not be in by then. I still have a ton of work to do. LOL


----------



## fniess3 (Aug 19, 2013)

Well get off the forums, and get onto the truck!!! haha.

Oh well. Maybe sometime.


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

Looks like a great build so far! Its always nice to see some fellow Austinites on the forum too


----------



## Flash69 (Jun 1, 2013)

///Audience said:


> Looks like a great build so far! Its always nice to see some fellow Austinites on the forum too


Thank you! If you have a build log here I would like to see it. I like seeing other people's work.


----------



## KBT2011 (Dec 29, 2011)

I've got a 13 with the 8" touch screen as well.....very curious to see how this turns out. 

My projected build list so far is:
Arc Audio XDi 1200.6
2 JL W3v3's
HAT Imagine 6.5's
Audison bit ten (this is kinda up in the air, maybe the LC8i?)

Here is my question why are you using an LC6i and a three sixty 3?

Let me know how all this goes, looking great so far. Fellow Texan here - Midland/Odessa area.


----------



## Flash69 (Jun 1, 2013)

KBT2011 said:


> I've got a 13 with the 8" touch screen as well.....very curious to see how this turns out.
> 
> My projected build list so far is:
> Arc Audio XDi 1200.6
> ...


Sounds like a good start. The problem you will find is the space behind the rear seats is plenty when the seats are down but very small when you fold the rear seats up.

I am using an LC6i and 3sixty.3 because I read many people say the MFT/Sony systems needs a load on the stock amp to continue to function and the 3sixty.3 does not handle the high level inputs well. So using the LC6i for load on factory amp and summing.


----------



## Flash69 (Jun 1, 2013)

Everyone I have made progress on the build however I have not had time to post pictures. 

- Run wire into passenger side door. I had to drill a hole into the cab because the driver side molex plug is full of wires. I will do the driver side this weekend.
- Built speaker rings out of black star board however they are NOT pretty so I need to clean them up.
- Started running RCAs and power on the amp rack. I still don't like the amp rack but I have limited space to make it nice.
- Ordered parts to make plugs for the LC6i in the center console. I am using molex plugs to have a quick disconnect for the high level inputs and the power to the LC6i.
- Mounted the LC6i in the center console and run power, high level inputs and RCAs.
- Ordered more RCAs and barrel connectors for connecting RCA from LC6i to the ones run under the carpet.


----------



## KBT2011 (Dec 29, 2011)

Flash69 said:


> Sounds like a good start. The problem you will find is the space behind the rear seats is plenty when the seats are down but very small when you fold the rear seats up.
> 
> I am using an LC6i and 3sixty.3 because I read many people say the MFT/Sony systems needs a load on the stock amp to continue to function and the 3sixty.3 does not handle the high level inputs well. So using the LC6i for load on factory amp and summing.


I've dealt with the space before, I had a 2010 supercrew that I did a build in - however it was non sony.


----------



## Flash69 (Jun 1, 2013)

KBT2011 said:


> I've dealt with the space before, I had a 2010 supercrew that I did a build in - however it was non sony.


So how did you do your amp rack on your old truck? What are your plans for the new truck?


----------



## KBT2011 (Dec 29, 2011)

Flash69 said:


> So how did you do your amp rack on your old truck? What are your plans for the new truck?


I mounted the amps really low, the amps were T400.4 and a T500.1. Fit just fine but they were maybe 2-3" off the floor. I'll do the same in this truck. I'm out of town but I'll post a pic - actually if you click my username and find the right thread I started you will see a pic.


----------



## KBT2011 (Dec 29, 2011)

Any updates?


----------



## Flash69 (Jun 1, 2013)

KBT2011 said:


> Any updates?


Sorry for not updating. 

I have everything working however I still have a ton of details to finish. 

The first box we built fit under the rear seat perfectly until we mounted the subs, oooppps. So I built a new box this weekend and got it installed but it's a little too high also. It turns out the lux liner from SS makes the carpet sit up higher so the sub hits the carpet on the new box. I am going to have to rethink the box. Any ideas?


----------



## Flash69 (Jun 1, 2013)

Test fitting the amp rack. I still don't like it. I am thinking about changing it again.


----------



## Flash69 (Jun 1, 2013)

Cutting the factory speaker wires coming out of the factory amp. Was very nervous about this step. LOL

I put Molex plugs on the speaker wires for the factory wiring and the aftermarket wiring so I can easily put the truck back to factory.


----------



## Flash69 (Jun 1, 2013)

Speaker rings that need to be re-done also. I finally have my router table from Mobile Solutions. Now to practice.

Also shown is the second speaker box. The first one was up firing and ending up bring a bit to tall to fit under the seat. I am going to likely rebuild this box also. I am not sure how I like the down firing subs. I have been looking at several awesome installs from here and want to make a much nicer box. Time will tell if I get time to do that though.


----------



## Flash69 (Jun 1, 2013)

Added the JL ground terminal to the driver side rear cab area. This seems like a great place to put the ground since there is room for the 0 gauge wire to sit perfectly behind the amp rack.


----------



## Flash69 (Jun 1, 2013)

Hertz 6.5s and tweeters mounted.


----------



## Flash69 (Jun 1, 2013)

I stole an idea from another member here. I took the useless pocket out of the dash and installed a volt gauge.


----------



## KBT2011 (Dec 29, 2011)

Looking good, keep the pics coming!


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Keep them coming this very nice build


----------



## KBT2011 (Dec 29, 2011)

Any update?
I'm about to start my build just waiting on amp and DSP
I got an Addison bit ten - what outputs from factory amp did you use to LC6i? I plan on using front mids and rear.


----------



## Gmc_dippin (Sep 15, 2012)

Very nice build so far 
Have the same year truck 2013 f150 fx4
I just put bass right now 2 10" skar subs with an arc xdi 1100.1 amp
Have the stock don't sound system and the speakers don't keep up with the bass. 
Any recommendations for some 6x8 speakers ?


----------



## Flash69 (Jun 1, 2013)

KBT2011 said:


> Any update?
> I'm about to start my build just waiting on amp and DSP
> I got an Addison bit ten - what outputs from factory amp did you use to LC6i? I plan on using front mids and rear.


Sorry for the delay (personal stuff).

I am trying to remember but I think I used the front Mid and tweets. I will have to find my notes (moved also) to verify.



Gmc_dippin said:


> Very nice build so far
> Have the same year truck 2013 f150 fx4
> I just put bass right now 2 10" skar subs with an arc xdi 1100.1 amp
> Have the stock don't sound system and the speakers don't keep up with the bass.
> Any recommendations for some 6x8 speakers ?


Very cool. As for 6x8 I honestly have no clue. lol


----------



## KBT2011 (Dec 29, 2011)

Flash69 said:


> Sorry for the delay (personal stuff).
> 
> I am trying to remember but I think I used the front Mid and tweets. I will have to find my notes (moved also) to verify.


Not a problem - I actually just finished my install. I did front mids and rears to an audison bit ten - works like a charm.


----------



## Flash69 (Jun 1, 2013)

Ok, so I have run into a snag that caused other snags.

I seem to have blown both of the Alpine 12" SWR-T12s. I thought the Alpine amp was the problem so I bought a new Rockford Fosgate T1000-1bdCP to replace it. I then installed the T1000 temporarily to make sure it works and got no output from the subs. I then tested the subs with a battery and got nothing. 

I decided I needed to restart my search for 2 12" shallow mount subs. I started reading and read mostly good things about Stereo Integrity BM subs. I had previously heard Stereo Integrity BM subs sounded good but have never personally heard them. So I decided to take a chance and order 1 SI BM mk IV sub to see if it sounded good. Shortly after ordering the first sub, I found that the IV model is being discontinued so before my first order even shipped I decided to order a second BM mk IV sub. I waited patiently for the second order to ship however I finally decided to email SI to find out about my order status. That's when the real fun began. 

It's a bit of a story however to summarize; I never received the second BM mk IV sub that was ordered on 3/31/2015. Now I am having to go through Paypal to get my money back. There is more to the story however I will wait to post it until this situation is resolved. 

I strongly caution anyone thinking of ordering from this company.

With all of that said... I am looking for 2 12" shallow mount subs again. Price is not an issue but they have to sound good, be shallow and handle decent power.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Damn no one that I have read has ever had problem . Hope you get it fixed


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

optimaprime said:


> Damn no one that I have read has ever had problem . Hope you get it fixed


You must not read as much as I do on here. Also, there have been several threads involving Nick at si that have been cleaned up including some of my comments.

Unfortunately he has a cult type, rear end kissing following. Some of which are welI respected members. 

I've given up on pointing out the company failures because no one other than me seemingly wants to call him out, even people I consider friends.

I wanted to go to the nc get together but thought I'd probably not be welcomed because of my thoughts on si. None of which were proven to be false....


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

legend94 said:


> You must not read as much as I do on here. Also, there have been several threads involving Nick at si that have been cleaned up including some of my comments.
> 
> Unfortunately he has a cult type, rear end kissing following. Some of which are welI respected members.
> 
> ...


Pm me if you wanna let me in on SI **** list. I wanna run his shallow mount but I don't wanna contributed to horse ****. I don't play those games. Guess I need another shallow mount option.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

optimaprime said:


> Pm me if you wanna let me in on SI **** list. I wanna run his shallow mount but I don't wanna contributed to horse ****. I don't play those games. Guess I need another shallow mount option.


I don't have anything to say in pm that I would not and have not said in the open forum. The products once you have them in hand are never an issue. I've owned several over the years and they are all top notch but his attitude is an issue.

Your best bet if you want them is buy them second hand from a trusted member here.


----------



## Flash69 (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the replies to my snag. 

I have also found other people with a problem with this company. Sometimes the product is not worth the issues getting it.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Flash69 said:


> Thanks everyone for the replies to my snag.
> 
> I have also found other people with a problem with this company. Sometimes the product is not worth the issues getting it.


sorry to clutter your thread. I agree with you. :mean:


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

legend94 said:


> You must not read as much as I do on here. Also, there have been several threads involving Nick at si that have been cleaned up including some of my comments.
> 
> Unfortunately he has a cult type, rear end kissing following. Some of which are welI respected members.
> 
> ...


it saddens me to see you feel discriminated against, because of your willingness to share your interactions with a person who makes stereo products many people here like and own.

I don't own, nor have owned any SI product, so I don't have any product concerns or even first hand experience dealing with SI as a whole, but on the forums I raised questions about the motor topology SI uses and was treated harshly.

I can't say I was surprised that XBL criticism would bleed over into this forum and a manufacturer who was overly protective of the technology would attempt to fuzz over the facts, but to take it to a personal level was not expected.

anyways, to the OP, best of luck finding shallow 12's that take "decent power" if you blew those Alpines.

I think that accepting the failure of those subs as normal operating procedure and looking for more durable shallow subs is putting the cart before the horse, or missing the point, or some other analogy that fits...


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

cajunner said:


> it saddens me to see you feel discriminated against, because of your willingness to share your interactions with a person who makes stereo products many people here like and own.
> 
> I don't own, nor have owned any SI product, so I don't have any product concerns or even first hand experience dealing with SI as a whole, but on the forums I raised questions about the motor topology SI uses and was treated harshly.
> 
> ...


I am saddened by the fact that many of the people on here that defend him can't see the negative side of the si company. 

You now have me curious about what issues you had with the si motor and technology. The reason I ask is I searched Dan Wiggins because Nick is always bringing up his name and found this easily:

Mobile Audio

looks familiar to me, your thoughts?

flash69, I am sorry to derail your thread even more and we/you can create a new one if you want about just your issue with si.


----------



## Flash69 (Jun 1, 2013)

cajunner said:


> anyways, to the OP, best of luck finding shallow 12's that take "decent power" if you blew those Alpines.
> 
> I think that accepting the failure of those subs as normal operating procedure and looking for more durable shallow subs is putting the cart before the horse, or missing the point, or some other analogy that fits...


Talk to me, I am certainly open to any input. I know you can't know what happened to the subs but maybe you have some insight into something I didn't think of.


----------



## Speedviktm (Apr 22, 2014)

Stop being a cheap-ass weasel and get the rear-seat lift kit and some real subs.....


----------



## Flash69 (Jun 1, 2013)

Speedviktm said:


> Stop being a cheap-ass weasel and get the rear-seat lift kit and some real subs.....


HAHAHA!!!! Don't make me come over there and take yours!


----------



## jriggs (Jun 14, 2011)

legend94 said:


> I am saddened by the fact that many of the people on here that defend him can't see the negative side of the si company.
> 
> You now have me curious about what issues you had with the si motor and technology. The reason I ask is I searched Dan Wiggins because Nick is always bringing up his name and found this easily:
> 
> ...


I am right there with brother. I have called Nick out several times for his BS. Good product, such ass customer service and communication.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Where we at ? Did you ever get subs


----------

